# Newwww!



## ecot3c inside (Jul 3, 2011)

I started lifting seriously again  about a 1 1/2 yrs ago. I've been making great progress, about 3-4 weeks ago I was using ironmags dmz-rx. This gave me awesome results and now I'm cycling off with PCT.  im 21, 180lbs, 5'11


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ecot3c inside* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## GymBuilder (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Freeway (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Glad to hear you like our DMZ,


----------



## Rendition (Jul 5, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## FordFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## GymBuilder (Jul 5, 2011)

hi


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## eric5476us (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Lordsks (Jul 9, 2011)

welcome aboard


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## dub (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome & Hello. Stick,around and post up.


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Your stats will improve if you take advice from the vets, avoid the trolls


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Acee (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## svansig (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to an incredible source for research and information


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## dubz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome! You'll like it here.


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

hey


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## squigader (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome dude!


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

